# Great Rust remover for only $5



## chrisstef

Wait … $10 for the jointer?

You are the king of suck for that. I would have licked the rust off for a $10 dj-20.


----------



## WillardsWoodshop

I went to the auction specifically for the jointer and my limit was $400. It looked bad with all the rust so I thought I might be able to get it. They started the bidding at $5. Someone bid $7.50 and then I bid $10. Guess $12.50 was too much for that guy. I was shaking walking to my truck after.


----------



## bobasaurus

Crap that is a nice deal on that jointer and the derusting job looks great. I'll remember this for a rusty tool someday. How did you get such a heavy machine home?


----------



## Grumpymike

$10 for an 8" joiner?? not only do you suck, you double suck!!!
It's a good thing that you didn't fill out your profile with your home town, 'cause I'd hunt you down, and rub your head, so that I would have such good fortune.


----------



## jonah

Where do people hear about these magical auctions? Sheesh.

Nice to know there's another option besides my standard evapo-rust and electrolysis.


----------



## playingwithmywood

dang what else was at the auction since you had some budget left


----------



## TheFridge

> Wait … $10 for the jointer?
> 
> You are the king of suck for that. I would have licked the rust off for a $10 dj-20.
> 
> - chrisstef


I would've licked other things for that price.


----------



## CO_Goose

Wow. Just Wow.

That jointer should last you the rest of your life. Great score


----------



## fivecodys

Wow! That is the best find I have seen.
Good you!


----------



## JoeinGa

Suckage, much, you have !
.
.


----------



## Burgels

I'll give you $20 for it. Lol!


----------



## JohnChung

I have used this rust remover and it works really well


----------



## Racer2007

> I ll give you $20 for it. Lol!
> 
> - Shane


I will go $40 , and I don't care how far I have to drive.


----------



## Racer2007

> Wait … $10 for the jointer?
> 
> You are the king of suck for that. I would have licked the rust off for a $10 dj-20.
> 
> - chrisstef


All Hail The King . 
But how much did you have to pay them to help you load it ?


----------



## smitdog

My mind is officially blown…
That has to be a woodworking auction steal of the century! I wonder if the owner had used some Krud Kutter first what kind of price it would have taken! Thanks for the tip on the Kutter, I'll have to try some of that out. I'd take a bath in that stuff for a $10 DJ-20!


----------



## 01ntrain

WOW! At first, I thought you meant that you paid $10 for two bottles of the stuff(Krud Kutter) then you clarified! I guess I'm gonna have to start finding some auctions…..

Congrats! Is all that I can say…..


----------



## maxhall

Holy amaze balls!!! 10 freaking dollars!!! Great job man, its my dream to find a steal like that someday. (Picking jaw off the floor)


----------



## robscastle

That's in humour BTW!


----------



## Dakkar

Back before the Internet started screwing up the live auction business, I bought and sold items from such auctions full time. Once in a great while I'd score an epic deal like that. It's good to know it's still possible now and then. I'll try your rust remove, too.


----------

